# Is this any good for stabilizing?



## Burly Man (Sep 26, 2022)

Hey all, I have this piece of myrtle burl that is completely riddled with bug holes… is something like this any good for stabilizing or not worth any trouble? Thanks in advance


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 27, 2022)

That would depend.on the interior. If it doesn't have much figure, it will be a bust. If it has a lot of figure, some stabilizing followed by some casting may make a pretty darn cool piece. A few more side shots will help see the figure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2022)

30 years ago I had some holly that got absolutely riddled with powder post beetles. Decided to turn it into a Holey Holly series of bowls and plates. Kinda fun and didn't have problem getting rid of them. This was the "pre-stabilization" era so just turned and finished. The only problem I had was cleaning out all the holes of the beetle sawdust. That took some time. I did not want to fill them, I wanted to leave them open. Holes freak out my wife and daughter, and they did not like them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Burly Man (Sep 27, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That would depend.on the interior. If it doesn't have much figure, it will be a bust. If it has a lot of figure, some stabilizing followed by some casting may make a pretty darn cool piece. A few more side shots will help see the figure.


Thanks. Ya the figure was actually quite nice before the bugs got to it, that’s why I was hoping it could be saved. I still have yet to make my stabilizer big enough to put a whole chunk in that large, but it’s on the short list. Anyway, I wanted to ask before listing it for sale to see if could even be worth it. I’m basically going to give it away to anyone who wants to take a chance on the shipping cost.


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth (Sep 27, 2022)

I will give it a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2022)

Alrighten!!


----------



## Burly Man (Sep 27, 2022)

Tim Shettlesworth said:


> I will give it a try.


you'll have to show us what becomes of it:)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 27, 2022)

There is nothing bad about that piece of wood other than that branch at the bottom left. Remove it, and turn it to expose the beauty within.
........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 27, 2022)

I would give it ago. Two things I would do to help keep the bug holes from becoming completely filled with resin. After the vacuum/soak cycle, I would let it sit on a wire rack and drain off as much excess stabilizing resin as possible. I'd rotate it every so often so each side of the blank has a turn on the down side. 15 to 20 minutes a side would probably be just fine. I don't know if you wrap or not when curing blanks (I stopped wrapping and it was a good decision to do so), but I would definitely NOT wrap this blank with foil when curing it. The heat will drive out a little resin when curing and if you have it on a wire rack (over a tray to catch the drippings), the excess resin would end up on that drip tray, instead of sitting on the blank or in the bug holes, where it would harden and fill them in. Bug holes would later on need to be filled by casting, or by filling as you turn. With small holes, I'd do a fill as you turn because, as you turn it, it would allow you the chance to clean out any bug holes that did collect a little cured resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------

